# ivan update



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

after 1 quarter he has 2 points and an assist and is 1-4 from the field including an air ball and looks real slow. its disgusting how his handler Chris Van Zyl is coaching his team and is sitting Ivan for 30 seconds at a time while other deserving players arent getting on the floor. This 6'9 kid named Kyle Landry who is going to northern arizona next year and plays center has him on complete lock down. Ivan can't beat him off the dribble. 

I am completely unimpressed and do not think this kid deserves to be drafted over any proven NCAA player because the only thing he has on me is 3 inches and I'm nowhere near nba calibre


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

yea, ivan hasnt really impressed me today....

but ryan wright is putting up a good game....representing loyola real nice...


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

The two best players so far are ryan wright and big vlad who had an awesome first quarter. Ivan finally grabbed a rebound and got a 3 to hit the front rim and fall in from about 25 feet out.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Ivan hit a turnaround in the post and is 3-7 from the floor for 7 points, with a rebound, an assist, and a foul with 5 and change to go in the second quarter. This game is a thinly veiled excuse to get Ivan in the nba draft. It's a high school all star game with an NBA 3 point line. They interviewed bill duffy earlier and he basically nicely said that ivan needs to learn to **** his mouth and be humble.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Oops nevermind..last post should've said shut but i didn't doublecheck it before i clicked post. Ivan with another foul.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Ivan is waaaaaaaay to slow to be a guard... he'll be a PF in the NBA or NCAA.

He does have a nice shooting touch. His turn-around shot is nice also.

A lot of ppl want to see Ivan fail... but I hope he succeeds where ever he goes - NBA or NCAA.

I do agree, he needs to STFU and just play.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

I feel bad for European players who work hard in their teams... this clearly isnt good for their image.

I hope this game provides him big reality check.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Ivan is ineligible for the NCAA as he has signed with Bill Duffy.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

official stats at the half: ivan 3-7 fg 7 points 1 rebound 1 block

Vlad Kuljanin 6'10 UNC-Wilmington signee 10 points 4 rebounds
Oliver Prince 6'5 Pepperdine signee 10 points 3 rebounds


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> A lot of ppl want to see Ivan fail... but I hope he succeeds where ever he goes - NBA or NCAA.
> 
> I do agree, he needs to STFU and just play.


I want to see this kid become an All-Star in the league because I really like his attitude. He knows that he can play and he will ****ing tell you about it. 

Thats real talk for ya.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

ivan definitely can shoot the nba 3 - i think he's like 3 for 5 - even though he runs like a tortise and can't beat high school centers off the dribble. ivan has 15 at the end of the 3rd but he's shooting almost every time he touches the ball and not rebounding or playing a lick of defense


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Neo - do you play with ryan wright?

he's going to be good. He gets off the floor extremely quick for a 6'9 guy.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Ivan is 7-14 for 17 points with 6 min to go in the 4th but hasn't gone to the foul line yet.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

so far this is what i've seen:

- good shot, moderate/slow release which he'll have to work on
- way too slow moving up and down the court to play anything other than the 4 or 5
- his quickness is terrible. he can't take anyone off the dribble, he doesnt have a first step
- has a pretty decent dribble, but it would do him no good in the nba due to his terrible quickness
- is at times a pretty smart player, and has pretty decent shot selection
- plays mostly on the outside(like a 2guard), doesn't know how to use his size advantage
- not strong enough to play pf (or maybe even sf due to his quickness), needs to bulk up a lot

so as i see it right now, the only reason he's being drafted is because he's 7'1.. he needs to either work hard to bulk up or get faster/quicker so that he can play in the nba.. at this point he doesnt fit any position because he's too slow for the 2/3 too weak for the 4(and he plays like a 2 which im sure nobody wants another antoine walker) and he wouldn't be able to do much offensively in the nba at this point other than just pop 3's... i think he would be much better off bulking up and trying to work as a 4 and get some inside game, however i think he's going to be working on his quickness/speed since he's aiming to be a 2/3..although at this point i'd consider him a pretty terrible player, i do see the potential there, as all he really needs to work on is his athleticism to be a pretty damn good player in the nba.. imo he could easily pan out(although it will take around 2 years, he isnt that far from being nba-ready, just needs some athleticism) to be the second scoring option on whichever team drafts him, so he'd be a good pick anywhere from 7-15 imo


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy is a 2nd round pick at best. Why were people hyping him? The NBA can tell a scam when they see one.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah i honestly don't think ivan is worth any guaranteed money. Guys like him are the reason why nba basketball is going down the tubes and i no longer watch it. I reiterate that he in no way deserves to be picked over any proven college player such as arthur johnson or jamie lloreda or ben gordon. Send him overseas and see how he turns out in a few years. He's about as NBA ready as Jerrl Sokloksi.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

LMAO

Ivan just got the MVP award (complete sham - 17 and 4 and jacked so many shots, Milne and Kuljanin had way better games) and got booed by the crowd. He's now getting interviewed and not making any sense at all. The announcer just called him arrogant to his face. I love it.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

7'1, can shoot, can dribble, knows how to play, wants to play. 

sounds like a pretty decent risk for me. even if he doesn't end up in the lottery(i won't be surprised if that's the case) i can't see him falling out of the first round. most likely will be gone before the 20th pick, before 15th if a team likes what they see.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> Yeah i honestly don't think ivan is worth any guaranteed money. Guys like him are the reason why nba basketball is going down the tubes and i no longer watch it. I reiterate that he in no way deserves to be picked over any proven college player such as arthur johnson or jamie lloreda or ben gordon. Send him overseas and see how he turns out in a few years. He's about as NBA ready as Jerrl Sokloksi.


I'd love to see him getting killed by any Euroleague PF... I guess that in a few years he'll end saying: 'The Luxembourg league needs Ivan Chiriaev, and Ivan Chiriaev needs the Luxembourg league' hahaha


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

I sincerely doubt this all-star game will be held next year. Tickets were overpriced, attendance was awful, and it was nothing more than a personal showcase for ivan the terrible. They should've let him play against sisters of the poor covenant all-stars, because he might've looked better.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah, he didn't deserve the mvp. but he wasn't too far away from it in any case.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love to see him getting killed by any Euroleague PF... I guess that in a few years he'll end saying: 'The Luxembourg league needs Ivan Chiriaev, and Ivan Chiriaev needs the Luxembourg league' hahaha


I predict that in 5 years his mantra will be "the toronto recreational mens league wants and needs ivan if he can find the $200 registration fee"


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

In an age where you get drafted if you're 18 and can run and jump why would teams risk their future on an unathletic slug who stands on the perimeter and jacks 3's and doesn't rebound and can't beat high school big men off the dribble? There is nothing about Ivan's game that I can see helping an nba team. You want a shooter? Draft my buddy Tyson Dorsey from Samford. 3rd in NCAA in 3 point % and he actually plays defense. Ivan is more of a liability than an asset. Ivan is a slow 7'1 guard who can't penetrate or guard anyone. He is unathletic and if he put the ball on the floor against an NBA guard they would take it from him in a second. He's been billed as "the world's tallest point guard" but he can't break anyone down and he is an instant turnover when he tries to pass the ball. Wow I am so mad that I wasted 2 hours of my life watching that game and I am infuriated that this guy is about to make millions of dollars for doing nothing other than being 3 inches taller than me and having a little bit more range. I'm in my third year of university and he's still in high school and I'm only a year older. I wish I had a chance to play against him because I would destroy him. I'm way more athletic than he is and I play harder too. Where's my NBA shot? What a scam. Any GM who drafts him and pays him millions of dollars should be fired.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Pure Scorer I know you're not Chris Van Zyl because he's probably still at the game, but you give this guy way more credit than he deserves. An NBA lottery pick (such as Lebron James, Carmelo, Dwayne Wade, Hinrich, Collison, etc) should be able to dominate at every level they have previously played at. They shouldn't score 16 ppg in a league where the average center is 6'2. What a joke. I don't even see the potential in him. A slow unathletic 7'1 set shooter who doesn't use his height to his advantage is useless. I wouldn't even want him on my university team because of his attitude. A Portland Trailblazers scout called my coach back in December and my coach honestly told the guy that he might be a good university player in a few years. He just is not dominant and does not stand out in any way. THat game was a joke. Wow I am pissed off right now. I would be even madder if i was one of the guys who flew in from BC to play in it.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

i don't feel im giving him too much credit. the fact of the matter is that you won't find very many 7'1 players with that kind of mobility and skill. I don't think he should have gone straight to the league, but i can see why a team would draft him based on his potential to be a pretty good player in the future. whether or not he does turn out to be that good player is if he works hard, and thats for teams to decide when drafting him. 

you also have to take consideration that the camera angles/panning were very poor so the game looked like it was being played a lot slower than it was. i have a feeling that's why his athleticism looks so bad, as every report i have read has said that he is very athletic.. anyway, he had a few nice moves, showed that he can shoot, and that alone should be enough to interest teams in my opinion.. if they were drafting based on current ability to play then there's no way he would make it even close to the draft, but he does have the potential to be a pretty good player, and that potential imo warrants a first round pick


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

What mobility? I think i missed that part. He was going up and under and using the rim to protect his shot from being blocked by kyle landry. He did not have a single dunk all game or elevate at all on his jump shot. 7-1 Lottery picks dunk everything around the hoop."Camera angles" cannot excuse the fact that he didn't go to the foul line once, and couldn't beat a true center going low D1 off the dribble, despite proclaiming himself as the worlds tallest point guard and someone the NBA wants and needs. Anyone who uses a first round pick on him and gives him a 3 year guaranteed contract is crazy. He could've used 3 years of college to get his game to the nba level.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

To sum up my stance on how bad ivan chiarev is, I think Vlad Kuljanin is currently more NBA ready than Ivan, and Vlad will probably go to unc-w and play 20-22 min a game next year and average about 8 and 5, in the best case scenario.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

mobility, as in the ability to move (in this case, move well)..

i agree with most of your points, especially that he should have gone to college first. however, he does have the potential to be a very good player. and every scout who has seen him has said that he has a great work ethic. great work ethic + potential = good player..

he would benefit a lot from going to college, and i can't really see the logic in him going straight to the NBA, other than to get some money. he might want to play with the best competition possible, but thats completely asinine as there's no way he plays in an nba game next season barring injuries to half his team or a great increase in his skills.

about kuljanin i think he is about as nba-ready as ivan, which is not very. he would get completely dismantled in the nba, as would ivan, but kuljanin does not have the potential in my eyes to ever be a great player.. he did have some nice plays, but at this point, as a 6'10 player with not much strength trying to play a low post game, i cant see him going very far.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wait, he got 17 and 4. Man, thats much better than i thought he would do. 

I think he is a guy who should go in the bottom half of the 1st round, anywhere between 15 and 30.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i was kind of impressed by this game from Ivan, there was some positive points, but there were a lot of negative points as well.

negative: he looked pretty slow running up and down the court, didn't even bother to get involved with the fast break, but it almost looked like he was jogging, not trying. his shot selection wasn't too good, as he did tend to keep taking jumpers in a row. and he definetly needs to look to post up more, and stop settling for the long range shot.

positive: though not as quick as i thought, he showed some nice handles and crossover moves. he also had some pretty nice footwork on the block. he showed some major range on his shot, making some threes from 3-4 feet beyond the nba three point line. his passing skills and court vision were very nice, and he made some nice crisp passes, and showed his unselfishness at times. on the defensive end, he was alright, neither good or bad, he is a bit overly aggressive, but got a few blocks, but also got in foul trouble. 

i hate to say it, but the way he played really reminded me of Dirk. i think he has massive potential, he just needs to get smarter on the court and get into better shape. OwnTheBlocks, some of your points are good, but i think your making him out to be much worse than he actually is. i'd definetly use a first rounder on him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i though he looked fine running up and down the court, he just wasn't running as hard as he could. i was hoping for him to showcase at least a little vert but he definitely needs to keep doing his plyo and agility training. 

can't cover the SF spot, therefore needs to get bigger which he has already been doing a great job of doing to this point. has a good frame but his arms seem a little short.

his shot is going to be deadly a couple of years down the road. he already has confidence in it and wants to pull up from well beyond the NBA 3. 

seems a pretty similar to lampe and therefore, without contract problems in the way, should be a first rounder.

i'd love to see him drafted by the Mavs and developed behind Dirk.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i though he looked fine running up and down the court, he just wasn't running as hard as he could. i was hoping for him to showcase at least a little vert but he definitely needs to keep doing his plyo and agility training.
> 
> can't cover the SF spot, therefore needs to get bigger which he has already been doing a great job of doing to this point. has a good frame but his arms seem a little short.
> ...


The Lampe comparisons needed to stop...

Lampe had lotto pick talent, this kid does NOT...

The only reason Lampe fell was because of contract issues, that's fact, Chiriaev will 'fall' because he's just not that good.

Hopefully NBADraft.net will stop ranking this kid in the top 11 of players in this draft because that's just pure BS.

Seems to me they're slowly ranking him lower and lower, well when to get to late first round and into the 2nd, then I'll take them serious.

You could put any of the players like Telfair, JR Smith, Dorell Wright, Perovic, Swift, and that's just a few of the young guys, in this Canadian AS game and they would have DOMINATED in the game easily.

This kid drops 17, grabs 4 boards, and 2 dimes, in this game and he's a NBA lotto pick?

I wouldn't buy that with someone else's money...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amen Arenas. This guy is pure BS. I know he is from Canada so some want to rep for him, but damn c'mon this guy is a joke.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lampe comparisons needed to stop...
> ...


Before we got rid of him Lampe ripped **** up in the under 18 and he had something like 17 and 10 in the tournament featuring Sophocles and Biedrins, petro and lorbek,


He threw done ridiculous dunks in that series, he had great range, had like a 30 point game in the summer leagues and could put the ball on the floor. None of which this kid can do.


How many minutes did he log in this tourney anyway?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

ANyone have his complete official stat line?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> He threw done ridiculous dunks in that series, he had great range, had like a 30 point game in the summer leagues and could put the ball on the floor. None of which this kid can do.


Yeah, don't compare Ivan with Maciej anymore because Lampe had professional experience in Spain and is actually a player, that may not develop into a Dirk but at least he could have a career in the Euroleague. 
Chiriaev... is somebody who struggles against Canadian HS players, with all the respect to Canadian HS players.


----------



## Breakin Ankles (May 5, 2004)

*This guy sucks*

Ivan sounds like a poor man's Tskitisvilli look at these scouting reports. http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/ivanchiriaev.htm
http://draftcity.com/ivanchiriaev.htm
http://www.nbadraft.tk 

Wow this guy must be horrible


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I have not read any of the posts in this thread. I was out all day and so I'm going to watch the game at midnight when it replays on The Score. I'll come back and see what everyone had to say and then share my thoughts....


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, Primoz Brezec was drafted 27th...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did they televise the 3pt contest??? What was the 3pt line on the floor for the game, NBA or College?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The thing about Chariev is that he knows he is not that good but yet insists on hyping himself up by saying he is so good and that the 'NBA needs Ivan Chariev'


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

ivan = brad lohaus without inside game


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> Neo - do you play with ryan wright?
> 
> he's going to be good. He gets off the floor extremely quick for a 6'9 guy.


naw, i go to the same school as him....im a year older than he is but have gone to the games all year....

the kid is gonna be something special...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

My assessment of Ivan 

I thought he was slow getting up and down the court but showed good foot work and decent mobility in the post...

can this guy even dunk? it looks like he has limited hops but can use his size and post moves to create space to get off shots (even though I realize he was playing against lesser competition)

he has a sweet touch and good form that NBA shooters have, good array of post moves...turn around, drop step, up and under type moves 

On another note...got to big up Tut Rauch from my old high school Father Michael Goetz...go Gators!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Well, Primoz Brezec was drafted 27th...


Even Primoz Brezec played well in the Eurobasket championships last summer. He dominated Jerome Moiso in a game and also some Euroleague guys. But in the NBA, he totally sucks.

Ivan Chiriaev can't even dominate Canadian high school players. How good do you think he will be in the NBA?

Don't compare Ivan to any other bust because no matter how bad that guy is, he has played well against competition that is better than anyone Ivan has ever faced.

He will be a 2nd round pick and if teams know what they are doing he won't be drafted at all.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a Medvedenko.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Ivan has good potential. That's all it is. His ball-handling is decent, his passing is good, he has a good stroke, pretty good footwork, and good size. None of his skills are at the NBA level though. He seems to lack athleticism, quickness, strength, and defensive effort. I think he has the potential to become Zydrunas Ilgauskas with more range.

It was a terrible game to watch. I feel like a fool for sitting down for 2 hours watching the game. IMO, those were not the best high school players in our country. I personally wouldn't tune into another one.....unless I had nothing better to do.

After listening to his post-game interview, it's clear to me that his manipulation of the english language is poor. Therefore, we shouldn't come down on him for making statements like "The NBA wants and needs Ivan..." He may simply just not know any better.

The game did seem like it was set up to be an Ivan Chiraev showcase. I was disappointed with him winning the MVP until I thought about it and realized that there wasn't anyone else who played much better. Now that's truly sad. 

Based on potential and intrigue, I think he'll find a spot in the first round of the NBA Draft.:sigh:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Sounds like a Medvedenko.


Thats a huge completely undeserved compliment for Ivan the terrible. When I picture NBA lottery picks, I picture guys who are extremely skilled athletic freaks that have proven themselves by dominating the best players at their age group. I don't picture slow unathletic non-dunking 7'1 wannabe point guards that don't rebound or play defense and can't beat inferior competition off the dribble and need 16 shots to score 17 points against not even the best high school players in Canada and only average 16 ppg in one of the worst leagues in Ontario against guys a foot shorter than him, but still swear up and down that the nba wants and needs him. I'm 6'10 and I averaged 32 and 16 in a league thats better than Ivan's and I know I'll never make the NBA so I am not even going to think about it. The best big men I ever played against were Amare Stoudamire and Sani Ibrahim. I got owned and Sani can't even get in the league. I would own Ivan if i ever got to play against him, and he is only a year younger than me (according to his documents) despite the fact that I'm in my 3rd year of college and he is still playing high school. Ivan came down to London to work a camp this past summer and he played pickup against my best friend who is a 6'4 shootign guard in Canadian university basketball, and Ivan did not score a single point in 3 games and could not get his shot off or put the ball on the floor without getting it stolen. If he can't score on a 21 year old canadian university player, how dare he even think he deserves to be on an NBA roster making millions of dollars? Like i said earlier, he is the prime reason why I hate the NBA. If he gets drafted in the first round I will never watch another NBA game again. IF he gets drafted in the 2nd round then hey, remon van de hare got drafted too so I guess I could live with that and I'm going to start working on my paperwork for the 2007 NBA draft. I wish Ivan were reading this because I want him to know that he flat out sucks and he needs to have his goodyear blimp sized ego taken down a notch or two. **** the NBA if they draft this kid.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 7'1, can shoot, can dribble, knows how to play, wants to play.
> 
> sounds like a pretty decent risk for me. even if he doesn't end up in the lottery(i won't be surprised if that's the case) i can't see him falling out of the first round. most likely will be gone before the 20th pick, before 15th if a team likes what they see.


Excuse me. Is your first name Ivan?


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> What mobility? I think i missed that part. He was going up and under and using the rim to protect his shot from being blocked by kyle landry. He did not have a single dunk all game or elevate at all on his jump shot. 7-1 Lottery picks dunk everything around the hoop


This is hilarious isnt it! Scott Morison from BC would have had a field day guarding this guy and dunking on him every time. Thing is...he wasnt even invited to play in this game!!!

Ivan...your an embarrasment.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> however, he does have the potential to be a very good player. and every scout who has seen him has said that he has a great work ethic. great work ethic + potential = good player..


You honestly think this kid has a good work ethic! Who are you??? Stevie Wonder???

Oh wow...he's 7 foot!...He can run!...He can shoot from deep!...

Own the blocks...does he sound like Wang Zhi Zhi to you?? 

Wow...how many minutes has Wang chalked up in the NBA. Alot if you count the amount of oranges he peels and the chairs he warms for the REAL players!

Ivan does not have a good work ethic! Work ethic in games??? Definately NOT!!! If you watched the game...he was never involved in his teams fast breaking...wouldnt you think he would be up and down the floor with jets on if he was legit! A guy his size should have dominated the glass on both ends as well...he didnt!! and worse...he didnt even TRY!!! Good work ethic in practice??? I doubt that as well!!! Just because you go to the court and shoot all the time from where he does...(NBA range)...doesnt mean squat. He has no elevation on his shot whatsoever...its a bloody set shot and he doesnt release it nearly quick enough to actually ever get it off over an NBA defender. An old coach of mine once said..."if you shine sh*t, you still have sh*t". Ivan needs to work on EVERYTHING...he's so raw...he makes sushi look well done!

He needs to get a real coach if anything...colleges were mad over him...why he hasnt gone to D1 is evidence of his enormous STUPIDITY! This kid needs to learn that he is NOBODY! He has a highly overinflated opinion of himself! Damn...he probably gets excited just looking at himself in the mirror in the morning!!!

When he learns how to actually hussle (I dont think he even knows the meaning of hard work!)...actually rebound (not just catch loose balls coming off the ring falling into his hands)...move laterally on defense (watches Dirk way too much obviously!!) ...and rid himself of this GIANT ego he has...I and many others may think he's reached an important step. Till then...Ivan's nobody...and frankly...I think Ivan the Terrible will be terrible forever!


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Own the Blocks...

Who are you playing CIS ball for?


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm amazed at how high the draft sites are on this kid. NBAdraft.net has him listed as the 10th best prospect in this year's draft. This guy has potential to be a better pro than Rafael Araujo, Jameer Nelson, and Al Jefferson? Yeah right.

His stock will probably plummet after his performance yesterday, and rightfully so.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

First off, Ivan was "exposed" a long time ago by people who HAVE knowledge about him. I don't understand why people who have read this side of the board for so long are so surprise at his deficiencies. I guess a picture is 1000 times more effective than words ala the US prison abuse scandal.

Anyways, three months ago I compared Ivan to a poor man's Lampe who played in a more inferior competition. I believe I was also the first to compare this kid to Bender with less athletic skills or Slava and Rad as far as how I see him developing in the NBA. Fact is that this kid will NEVER play guard in the NBA. That should be UNDERSTOOD even before anybody has even watched a game. That is why I did not even mentioned anything remotely close to the word "guard" in my scouting report months ago. Just because there are scouting reports saying this kid can play guard doesn't mean he will. A 7 footer playing guard is unheard of and Ivan does not have the consistent skill on both ends to do so. 

Also, on all my accounts Ivan DOES have work ethic. However, good work ethic does not necessarily translate into good teamwork. The kid has IMPROVED a lot since his first year and it is obvious that he needs to continue to do so.

Anyways, all his deficiencies such as lack of strength, athleticism, defensive ability, rebounding and etc. have been exposed a long time ago. But that does not mean this kid has no potential because he does. However, with that said the TRUTH is that he is SO FARRRRRR from his potential that any potential talk has to be taken with huge amounts of skeptism. Many draft sites contrarary to what you may believe have NOT seen Ivan. Instead they are either copying from each other or are being fed the same garbage as Chad Ford is.

Truth is Ivan plays in a weak HS district (Halton) and he neither dominated or wreaked havoc. Most scouts including NBA scouts have ONLY seen Ivan in workout tapes doing drills by himself. I won't release details but I will say that I have accounts from people who are close to me that have said that scouts have left unimpressed way before this All-star game. But some are so optimistic about his skills and future that they totally forget how far he actually is from that stage. 

I will continue to support Ivan since I support Canadian amature basketball. Ivan needs to improve and he knows that. Stop all that cocky talk crap. Every great player is cocky...look at Jordan. The difference is those players EARNED the right to be cocky. Ivan has yet to remotely come close to earning that right yet.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a bit strange that the truth comes this late...I don't believe no scouts saw him in the games of his HS.. Even though he was terrible I still believe he will be drafted after great workouts, in which he will play 1vs 0, the favourite exercise of Ivan


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

that's interesting that you mention scott morrison, i go to his school. I used to be on his team, and he wasn't anything special. However now in grade 12, he has excellent size at 6'11'', has excellent mobility and can throw down dunks with ease. I was also surprised he didn't make the all canadian all star game.

as for chiriaev, I think he has decent potential to be a good power forward in the league. He should have a couple inches on most the players he is playing against....which should help for his lack of strength. He has a good turn around jumper, a nice 3 point stroke, and will hopefully learn some other post moves. I think him playing a 2, or even 3 in the NBA is out of the question...he's too damn slow. BTW....his vertical is TERRIBLE....as others mentioned I don't even know he can dunk easily.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Critic - I'm surprised you know of Scott Morrison all the way down there in Australia. He is a great big man prospect and I am surprised he didn't get picked up by any American schools. 

Here is a toronto star article that sums up Ivan's future in the NBA..I'm glad I'm not the only one that sees it


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Sounds like ZhiZhi or Scott Padgett.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

he really got screwed over by this game


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Sounds like ZhiZhi or Scott Padgett.


Zhi Zhi maybe because i never saw the guy actually see an NBA floor with anything close to productivity, but Padgett would eat Ivan for lunch. Padgett is an NCAA hero and a pretty solid NBA player when he gets PT. Ivan wouldn't even see the floor for a team like UK for a number of years. With his work ethic (he does work out a lot, doing individual drills between tournament games and stuff) he might be a contributer in the SEC by his junior or senior year. As of right now he sucks and wouldn't get a shot off in a game of 1 on 1 against Padgett and would get abused too. I wish yesterdays game was available online because people don't understand how truly bad ivan is right now.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zhi Zhi crossed Bosh up hardcore in the SL 
before he became a practice dummy Zhisantor was way more mobile than this putz.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Morrison is pretty good, was rather surprised he wasn't selected to play.. Rachar from BC was, and although he dominated most games in BC, I don't think he had an impact on the game nearly as much as Morrison would've had.. I would've definitely been interested to see how Morrison played against Ivan, could've definitely boosted his stock for schools down south.. couldn't hurt anyways..


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Own the blocks...

Spent abit of time over in Canada over the last few years working on the slopes. Saw Scott Morrison play a few times in high school games as one of the friends I met used to go to his high school. Also saw some of that footage they had of his team winning the BC championship on hooplife.ca

Anyway...you didnt answer my question. Who do you play CIS ball for? I was really impressed with some of the play in the CIS. Good league...shame we dont have university basketball in Australia although we have professional and semi professional leagues. One guy I was impressed with was that big guy at Alberta...Robbie Valpreda. Now he would eat Ivan the Terrible up!


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rockstone</b>!
> 
> Based on potential and intrigue, I think he'll find a spot in the first round of the NBA Draft.:sigh:


After reading that Toronto Star article, I take this comment back. It looks like NBA scouts will see the light afterall.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Critic, check your pm box.


----------

